# The I appreciate my bikes thread.



## MB1

I have a nice selection of just about every kind of bike a cyclist could want. The selection evolved over time to match my riding needs.

The usual deal though is that even with a nice selection I end up riding just one or two bikes at a time for months and months at a time. Then for some unknown reason I change the selection; again for months and months at a time

This year has been different. With 2 houses (Florida and DC) the bikes are split up and for whatever reason I have ridden them all a lot.

I'll start with the oldest and run through them all by age.....

The GT Zaskar. My last souvenir of working in the factory for all those years. I've got it set up as a pure snow and ice bike and we have had a fair amount in the last month or so. The thing is getting a little old and I really should replace the entire drive train but that doesn't change the fact that this is one fine machine that I will likely never get rid of.

This bike is a pure joy to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

My Rivendell Rambouillet is just the perfect bike for our Randonneur style riding. A year ago I had S&S couplers installed to make it the perfect travel bike. 

It does everything well. It just isn't as pretty as my Blue Waterford so I haven't been riding it near as much as I should so I shipped it to Florida. It is getting used well there (although I did switch it from a triple to a double crank). So far this year it is the bike with the most miles on it; 500+ I'd guess (like all my bikes except the tandem it isn't sullied with a computer).

This bike is a pure joy to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

I've always wanted a Paramount/Waterford but could never justify the cost. Silly me.

One day I just ordered one-this Blue Beauty.

Since the day it arrived I have been in love with the thing. The more I ride it the more I love it. I've turned it into my main commuter and long distance machine. It is just enough better (the least tiny bit of a fraction) than my Rivendell that I just wasn't riding the Orange beauty all that much. If I could only have one bike, this would be the one.

Now that the Rivendell is in Florida and the Waterford is in DC I can appreciate them both. I've likely got 400+ miles on this one so far this year.

This bike is a pure joy to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

I was perfectly happy with my Gunnar fixte. But Gunnars are stock frames and the Blue Waterford opened my eyes up to the joys of riding a custom frame. Then Waterford came out with a new curly SS lug set.

I had to.

Ended up with this sweet White Waterford fixte that is almost an exact match of my Blue Waterford. Except for the brakes, dropouts and most of the components.

What a great bike. I made the mistake of not shipping it down to Florida when we first went down. Silly boy after one week of riding geared when Miss M was on one of her fixtes (she has 2) it was time to ship this one down to Florida.

It could be the perfect Florida bike, got about 400 miles on it so far this year.

This bike is a pure joy to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

We have been riding tandems since before we got married (heck I've been riding the things since the early 70's and I worked in the Santana factory for a few years). This summer when we decided to take a trip to Europe we decided we needed an S&S coupled tandem. 

I looked into getting them retrofitted to our 10 year old tandem but it just didn't turn out to be all that much a savings over selling the old bike and getting a new one.

Of course we just had to get pure top of the line. Our trip was a great success and we kept riding the thing.

Once we decided on getting a Florida home this bike was gonna be perfect down there (although we'll bring it back to DC for the summer and fall). We likely have 300+ miles on this one already this year. As a bonus with the rack installed and a couple of panniers it makes the perfect grocery getter (and a couple times we stopped by a grove and filled the panniers with oranges).

This bike is a pure joy for both of us to ride. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

A few years ago I got Miss M a pure performance Waterford. Full Dura Ace 10 speed, fancy wheels the whole race bit. Every time she rode the thing she killed me. I figured I would just suck it up and after a while I would get stronger.

Didn't work, I think we ride too much together for me to gain a fitness advantage over her.

Well the new Santana with it's carbon and ti frame and high zoot wheels convinced me there may be something to all this new tec stuff.

So this fall the shop was having a sale and offered me a darn good deal on a Madone 5.5. Carbon this, DA that with fancy wheels. Well after I upgraded the wheels and crank (just because more than anything else) I haven't had any problems keeping up with Miss M when she rides her racer. The fact that it is plastic is a nice bonus when it is muddy out!

We are really having a lot of fun going fast together but I really should put a Brooks on the thing. As nice as it is though this would be the first one to go if I had to cut back on my bike fleet.

This bike is a pure joy to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

If anyone else feels like sharing the joy feel free to jump right in with your ride/rides!


----------



## MarkS

MB1 said:


> I was perfectly happy with my Gunnar fixte.


I am perfectly happy with your Gunnar fixte, too.  

I rarely ride the Gunnar Street Dog in the winter -- I usually use it for commuting and I don't have lights on it. As you know, today was a beautiful day. I did not want to ride my Seven in the salt/melting snow mess that was on many roads and the Lemond Poprad was set up for the indoor trainer. So, I grabbed the Street Dog and did a 50 mile ride with it. I always enjoy riding that bike. But, I have to remember not to take shortcuts that involve steep hills. :cryin:


----------



## seeborough

*Gotta love an old GT!*

_The GT Zaskar. My last souvenir of working in the factory for all those years. I've got it set up as a pure snow and ice bike and we have had a fair amount in the last month or so. The thing is getting a little old and I really should replace the entire drive train but that doesn't change the fact that this is one fine machine that I will likely never get rid of.
This bike is a pure joy to ride. _
Although I moved to the paved crowd some 12 years ago, I am still occasionally riding my mid-nineties Avalanche LE. After trashing the original Judy, I dressed her up a little with a Bomber fork and a few XTR bits. Before building up a dedicated commuter, I used her for work, errands and a child-carrier. Two weeks ago, I changed her back to being a mountain bike and rode some trails. Didn't know how much I had missed her.

Great bike, that... :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

seeborough said:


> ..Great bike, that... :thumbsup:


No question, they were built to take a licking and keep on ticking.


----------



## kykr13

MB1 said:


> Then Waterford came out with a new curly SS lug set.
> 
> I had to.


I lol'ed... Nice collection, and all being put to good use.


----------



## ChuckUni

MB1, not that your bikes aren't sweet, but how about a few pics of Miss M's seafoam greenish fixed gear?

Looks like some cool colors to me!


----------



## StageHand

seeborough said:


> _The GT Zaskar. My last souvenir of working in the factory for all those years. I've got it set up as a pure snow and ice bike and we have had a fair amount in the last month or so. The thing is getting a little old and I really should replace the entire drive train but that doesn't change the fact that this is one fine machine that I will likely never get rid of.
> This bike is a pure joy to ride. _
> Although I moved to the paved crowd some 12 years ago, I am still occasionally riding my mid-nineties Avalanche LE. After trashing the original Judy, I dressed her up a little with a Bomber fork and a few XTR bits. Before building up a dedicated commuter, I used her for work, errands and a child-carrier. Two weeks ago, I changed her back to being a mountain bike and rode some trails. Didn't know how much I had missed her.
> 
> Great bike, that... :thumbsup:


I loved that Avalanche LE (I got one of the last pre-Pacific models). It was just a wee bit too small, so it had to go. It's been bouncing around among my friends for a while, but they don't know the joy it brought me as my first mountain bike.


----------



## MB1

ChuckUni said:


> MB1, not that your bikes aren't sweet, but how about a few pics of Miss M's seafoam greenish fixed gear?
> 
> Looks like some cool colors to me!


Pistachio actually.


----------



## ChuckUni

Pretty sweet. Works well with the silver and black bits....IMO.


----------



## ptwinkte

*I appreciate my Waterfords*

I have really enjoyed the contributions of people on this board. I'd like to share pictures of 2 of my custom Waterfords. Dave Wages a former frame builder at Waterford built both of these bikes. He carved the lugs. The pink compact bike was modeled after an old Hetchins Lug pattern.As you can see, i have a short inseam and a long upper torso. I really appreciate how pleasant and civil people are on this board. I especially am grateful for MB1's pictures.


----------



## MB1

ptwinkte said:


> ..... I'd like to share pictures of 2 of my custom Waterfords. Dave Wages a former frame builder at Waterford built both of these bikes. He carved the lugs.......


Oh my!


----------



## kiwisimon

ptwinkte said:


> I really appreciate how pleasant and civil people are on this board. I especially am grateful for MB1's pictures.


Ditto that and that lug work is truly AWESOME. MB1 are all your bikes set up with the same seat to bar drop and saddle to bar reach, except the GT they all seem to be set up the same. Your custom frames, are they all the same basic lengths and angles? Still am really envious of the Santana (even though a tandem is way off in the future, if at all). All in all a great thread showing off some much loved bikes.


----------



## tarwheel2

Some beautiful bikes.

What kind of seatpost is on the pink Waterford?


----------



## MB1

kiwisimon said:


> ...Your custom frames, are they all the same basic lengths and angles? ....


I've set up the 3 steel bikes with the same bar, brake levers, pedals and saddle. The fit is just about as close as close to the same you can get.

The Trek is a bit off but I've decided I like it enough to make it worthwhile to dial in the fit to match all my other bikes. I wasn't going to spend the time and dough until I decided if it is a keeper.

I've decided.


----------



## rkj__

MB1 said:


> I have a nice selection of just about every kind of bike a cyclist could want.


I find the low quantity of knobby tires, and lack of supension in your collection to be very disturbing. 










My Giant NRS has been a great bike for me. It has gone through many races, wet or dry. Some long rides, or fast rides with buddies, and countless solo adventures into the woods.


----------



## rkj__

I also appreciate my Rocky Mountain Solo CX. A very versatile bike. With slicks, it's a comfortable road bike, willing to hit the pavement all day long. With knobbies, it is ready for road, trail, or a great mix of both.


----------



## MB1

rkj__ said:


> I find the low quantity of knobby tires, and lack of supension in your collection to be very disturbing. ....


Well I live in an East Coast city afterall.

Not that I don't love dirt (and ride endless miles of it) and I did a fair bit of off road racing, touring and just plain fooling around back in the West Coast days. Around here I find that our All-Rounders are fine for the long dirt roads we encounter and I am just not into driving for a few hours on the road to ride for an hour in the dirt.

OTOH we did test ride a couple of Trek full bangers in October and had a blast. :thumbsup: 

No reason I can't add to the stable.


----------



## ChuckUni

rkj__ said:


> I find the low quantity of knobby tires, and lack of supension in your collection to be very disturbing.


I found it kinda refreshing. :-D 

Too many gears tho!


----------



## treebound

I perceive a recurring theme to this thread:

"This bike is a pure joy to ride. :thumbsup: "

Very nice stuff.


----------



## AteMrYeats

One of the best threads I've seen on this board since I joined. And because I'm a hopeless member of the cult of the bike fetish, I'll do my part and respond.

First is my first custom, a Strong 29er bought in '04. I knew I needed a custom at this point--long arms and legs, short torso--and my experience with Carl was as easy and pleasant as they come. It was my only bike for a while, and because I rode and enjoyed riding it so much, I decided I need more and various bikes. This one really made me the lover of all things bike related that I am today, though I started riding in '98. It is, however, currently on the chopping block--I am out of room for mountain bikes.

This bike was and is a pure joy to ride.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266876388/" title="strong 001 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3484/3266876388_ed9dd9e902.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="strong 001" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266876538/" title="055 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3349/3266876538_bc3873cda0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="055" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3149933715/" title="Reddish '06 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3127/3149933715_c911866f75.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Reddish '06" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266909022/" title="Untitled by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3523/3266909022_eb5c31a41d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3259058546/" title="IMG_2849 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3312/3259058546_4cc0aabfcb.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="IMG_2849" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/2602657854/" title="Big Schloss by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3231/2602657854_777d54ced7.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Big Schloss" /></a>

Next is a Gunner Rock Hound I bought on Ebay for commuting, and commute it did. The previous owner crashed and ripped the downtube bottle bosses out, but a friend brazed a couple in; after a new coat of powder, it was good as it could be. I rode it for a couple years before I decided I could not abide by 26" wheels. I threw on some mountain components and tried to sell it, but even heavily discounted, it never sold. It now lives at my parents' house in Georgetown where it serves as a townie. I'm secretly glad I didn't have to part with it.

This bike is a pure joy to ride.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266050467/" title="002 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3480/3266050467_eb4351c06e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="002" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266050349/" title="073 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3367/3266050349_8a579dbe0b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="073" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266908902/" title="003 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3494/3266908902_54d1fbc675.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="003" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266049809/" title="g 002 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3354/3266049809_2bebb13205.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="g 002" /></a>

Third is the bike that I consider to be one man's (my) custom fantasy. It's a Retrotec cyclocross frame with clearance for a 29er tire. The fork is worth mentioning also: the crown was fully hand-made (no castings) by Curtis Inglis for this frame, the only one in existence. It's heavy but not too stiff, and it's sturdy enough not to flex much when I grab a handful of front brake. The bike started life in its fixed "monstercross" incarnation, but it's not freewheeling with regular old 'cross tires. 

This bike is a pure joy to ride.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/2417974736/" title="Retrotec at WF by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2346/2417974736_1af3be7cc2.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Retrotec at WF" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266050559/" title="wc 013 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3434/3266050559_3e0e3a4c1e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="wc 013" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3266049933/" title="ef 005 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3510/3266049933_7666447097.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="ef 005" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3217059030/" title="Day 9 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3482/3217059030_6267ba3815.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Day 9" /></a>

Number four is _the_ bike as far as I'm concerned: fixed, fat, fatuous, flawless. This one sees more days out than any other if not more miles. I'll let the photos speak for the bike.

This bike is a pure joy to ride.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/2284388908/" title="a5 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2255/2284388908_44ff7f7079.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="a5" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/2138350353/" title="Drop-in Chris by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/2138350353_20d90f826b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Drop-in Chris" /></a>

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/3017923452_899a313d6b.jpg"/>
photo by Bundokbiker

Next is yet another custom, this time built by me in a friend's garage--without a jig. I messed up the bottom bracket drop, so I'm forced to run 45s to prevent pedal strikes. It's over geared now, and my knees will thank me once I get a 19 tooth TomiCOG. It mostly carries me to and from school, which is about 12 miles round trip, so I continue to ignore the gearing problem. I haven't finished the frame (filed the fillets, painted it) because I can do better--the tubes and machined parts are waiting, I just need to find the time to build.

This bike is a pure joy to ride.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/2801122463/" title="Frame Number Three by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3015/2801122463_f2fcc28857.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="Frame Number Three" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/2229130882/" title="Acetylene by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2157/2229130882_aa3f795a80.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Acetylene" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/3221048164/" title="Day 10 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3481/3221048164_498edfc8d9.jpg" width="500" height="250" alt="Day 10" /></a>

Last is my second Strong custom, a ti road bike. No nonsense. It's light and comfortable and fast. This bike probably has the most miles this year, but without a computer, I can't say how many. I couldn't ask for anything nicer, and I still catch myself staring at it even though it doesn't have a bunch of bells and whistles. I plan on riding the hell out of it this spring and summer, including the ride which has been goading me to attempt it for about a year now: Skymass, 80-plus miles on Skyline Drive and through Fort Valley.

This bike is a pure joy to ride.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/atemryeats/2931753941/" title="IMG_2028 by AteMrYeats, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3291/2931753941_b9e70fca50.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="IMG_2028" /></a>

(not too many photos of this one yet)

One more to come--I'll post shots of it when it arrives, though I really don't know when that will be...


----------



## MB1

AteMrYeats said:


> ...<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/3017923452_899a313d6b.jpg"/>
> photo by Bundokbiker
> ......


Oh my, what big tires you have MrYeats!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckUni

:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

Oh. My. God!!! I think my heart just skipped a beat.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

Fixed?!?!?! There are skills involved there I simply can't comprehend.


----------



## KWL

MB1 said:


> I've always wanted a Paramount/Waterford but could never justify the cost. ...One day I just ordered one-this Blue Beauty.


Isn't that the one that fell over against some other bikes in the shop while were were chatting a few years ago? I couldn't believe how calm you were about it.


----------



## FatTireFred

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Fixed?!?!?! There are skills involved there I simply can't comprehend.




whoa... looks like a large marge/endomorph on the front. who needs suspension with those soakin' up the bumps?


----------



## JoeDaddio

In the tradition of going against tradition, I'll start in a random order which makes sense to me: My Gunnar Roadie.

I had some hassles getting this bike. I bought it off eBay and I honestly thought I was going to get hosed and never see my bike or my money again. When i received it I was extremely happy, but it didn't last long.

For some reason I didn't fall in love with this bike immediately. I got it, put it together and rode it, but we didn't seem to get along. It was like a "friends with benefits" kind of thing: We had a pretty good time when I'm on her, but it didn't really mean anything and I didn't give her much thought after we were done with our business.

Then something happened... I started doing what I had originally intended to do when I started riding bikes again: I started losing weight. And every pound I dropped I seemed to grow in to this bike. I absolutely love her, and I will never get rid of her. I've lost 70 pounds since I bought this bike and I can't wait to lose more just to see how much more I can love this bike and how much better it will fit me when I do.

We had a rocky start, but true love always prevails:










Now, the Gunnar may be the glory hog that benefits from my weight loss, but I wouldn't be where I'm at (literally and figuratively) without my Soma Smoothie.

Just over a year ago my truck started giving me problems. Lots of problems. I was sick and tired of shoving money in to a pit so I parked it and never drove it again. Instead I invested some money in to my all around single speed commuter/shopper/around towner/everything bike. I can't really know for sure how much this has saved me over the past year in gas, insurance and wear and tear on a vehicle that runs on dinosaurs, but it has to be quite a bit.

I ride this bike every day to work, rain or shine or unbearable heat. It does what it does. It's totally utilitarian, tough and a workhorse. And it looks good while doing it.

I've had my rear panniers filled with groceries and had a 50lb pound bag of sand strapped to the rack... probably close to 80 lbs of stuff. the bike took it and didn't give a single complaint:










My bike full of about two weeks worth of fuel from trader joe's:










naked (she isn't shy):










And with her new fenders:










If you can't tell, I adore this bike. 

My Bianchi Volpe.

Every time I think of this bike I get a little sad. I don't use her enough. I honestly can't remember the last time I rode her. It's terrible. She just sits there looking sad while I grab my other bikes and walk out of my bedroom while she sits there begging to be lubed up and ridden.

She was my commuter for a little bit while I was going to school. I rode her a day or two a week before I got a full time job.

I need to fix her up and replace her drive train with something more reliable and giver her a good roll in the dirt. When I find a nice compact Shimano double on the cheap I'll fix her up nice, I think (hope). I need to start treating her right. I do love her, if only because she was the one that got me back in to bikes after my 6 or so year long furlough from BMX.

I feel really bad because I don't have a more recent pic:










And here she is... the bike from my glory days when I was actually a competitive cyclist. I got in to college and stopped racing. Unfortunately I discovered beer and pizza. I also discovered rugby, which was not unfortunate unless you consider the injuries that I can still feel.

This frame is in my room still. It reminds me of the "good ol' days" when I had something to brag about. Competing in national events for an actual team and doing well was a lot of fun. I miss those days and I miss the competition and the fun. I don't know why I took this bike all apart... I should have kept her together. I have most all the parts to put her back together, and I've been thinking about it for a while now, but I wouldn't really ever have a chance to ride her and I'm way too heavy at this time to try and jump her. 

She's a good bike, a racing machine, light and fast and quick. I did her justice back in the day. Maybe one of these days I'll get that feeling again on a bike. I'll never get rid of this frame. Never.












joe


----------



## bigbill

The sport utility bike. It takes me to work and used book stores. I have a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma, MX Leader, and a Fisher 29r but this is the commuting forum.


----------



## MB1

JoeDaddio said:


> In the tradition of going against tradition...joe


How traditional of you!  :idea:


----------



## MB1

bigbill said:


> The sport utility bike. It takes me to work and used book stores. I have a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma, MX Leader, and a Fisher 29r but this is the commuting forum.


I see you are sporting some fine PNW mud flaps there......


----------



## oarsman

*More S&S...*

I have three bikes. I'll start with the touring bike. I've had my Atlantis for a few years. Retro-fitted it with couplings, which have been great. I have ridden it all over the place. Here is one from France (nearing the top of Mt Ventoux, in the fog), one from Morocco (both before couplings), a shot of it in its box then on tour in Spain and for good measure two of it in its usual role as commuter.

And yes, it is a joy to ride


----------



## oarsman

*My other two*

My other two bikes are even more fun to ride. They are perhaps not quite as good at multi-tasking. The Dekerf is, to my eyes, the most beautiful of my bikes. The paint is hard to describe, it changes colour depending on your perspective. Definitely "go fast" geometry. The Rivendell is my latest addition. Brilliant for long rides with a small amount of gear. Will be adding a different Brooks saddle, some leather handlebar tape and probably different tires in the next little while.


----------



## wooglin

I value my bikes as much for the places they take me and the people I meet on them as for their beauty and ride. This first one is a really bad shot of my Voodoo Dambala after a group ride. Its the first generation Dambala, maybe 2005? That's Catzilla in pink and her diminutive hubby in red. I'm in blue.










This is our 1990 Burley Duet, bought new in the box about 3 years ago. It sees a lot of saddle time these days with my sweetie. Its perfect for long afternoon rides to where ever. We'll be honeymooning on it in April.










This is my newest bike, a Bianchi San Jose. My main commuter, I sometimes explore with it as well. It also comes to the lake with me in the summer, where its perfect for New England dirt roads, which it needs more of. 










This is my roadie, a 1984ish Specialized Allez. It was built in the 3Rensho factory, and is a real sleeper of a frame. If you've seen American Flyers you've seen this bike. This is the only one I've seen in person though. The photo is after the 2003 Seagull Century, which I did for several years with my best and oldest friend, who lives about 1500 miles away. 










This is my 1990 Specialized Stumpjumper, maybe in 2002. It doesn't see a lot of saddle time these days, but is ready to go whenever I am. That day it needed some elevation. Over the years its been my main MTB, my commuter, and I even took it to the Caribbean with me when I did my dissertation research, where it could get me back into the bush faster than anything else. 










And last but not least, this is my 1984 Trek 760, rigged up as a fixed gear. I've owned this bike longer than any of the others, and truth be known like it the most. Its showing some wear and tear on the frame, but I took it out for a little spin just yesterday.


----------



## rkj__

MB1 said:


> Well I live in an East Coast city afterall.
> 
> Not that I don't love dirt (and ride endless miles of it) and I did a fair bit of off road racing, touring and just plain fooling around back in the West Coast days. Around here I find that our All-Rounders are fine for the long dirt roads we encounter and I am just not into driving for a few hours on the road to ride for an hour in the dirt.
> 
> OTOH we did test ride a couple of Trek full bangers in October and had a blast. :thumbsup:
> 
> No reason I can't add to the stable.


I hear ya. Your collection adapts to your surroundings.


----------



## MB1

wooglin said:


> ..... I've owned this bike longer than any of the others, and truth be known like it the most. ...


Ain't that the way things often work.


----------



## wooglin

MB1 said:


> Ain't that the way things often work.


Hmm, hadn't thought of it like that, mostly because I rarely get rid of bikes voluntarily. Back when they came out the racer types thought the Trek was too flexy in the BB. For my money though, it handles quick and is comfortable all day long, and that's what I look for in a road bike.


----------



## llama31

*One of each kind...*

Right now I have four. 

The newest is a Trek full squish mountain bike (this recently replaced a Rocky Mountain full squish that I finally retired). I've ridden the Trek about half a dozen times and so far I like it a lot. They make good mountain bikes.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ie-FbUtIzZu_aHxkF7mbeA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SZD-hp9NOXI/AAAAAAAAE-0/BrYqMaUjHHw/s400/DSCN3913-1.JPG" /></a>

Next is my Gunnar Crosshairs, which sees the most miles of my four bikes. I race it, I commute on it, I run errands on it, and I do long singletrack/fireroad/pavement rides on it. I absolutely love this bike.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gsd-KQ5hpy4m58Y73dD6sQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SZD_YnvO40I/AAAAAAAAE_E/1Di4XC0DR6Q/s400/Loch%20Raven%20CX%20Nov%2010%202007%20004.jpg" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WHp1i0OEP9QJL5qSODQ_cA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SZD_Qo1AnlI/AAAAAAAAE-8/TXH2tFUVHlY/s400/Loch%20Raven%20CX%20Nov%2010%202007%20024.jpg" /></a>

Next is my custom Strong. Great bike. Enough said.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KPhZhSu5q-5v8rU_ViXtFA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SZEADQ1rEqI/AAAAAAAAE_Q/820iRSh1rm0/s400/DSCN0789.JPG" /></a>

Finally, where it all began. I got this bike back in 1994, while in college. I had gotten a Giant hybrid for a high school graduation gift. When I was kid, I was on my bike just about everyday of my life. Once I got a drivers license, I forgot about the bike. The Giant Hybrid rekindled my love for riding, and I quickly outdid it's capabilities by taking it on singletrack near my school. So I sold it and bought a Trek Singletrack 930. Fully rigid. This bike has been through many incarnations. Currently it's my hardtail that I use for some trail riding and some errand running, and often a combo of the two. The only original part remaining is the front derailleur--shinano STX. 

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/yjbgImOkRw9tKIJUc1Bn9w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/RqEMQeSlZNI/AAAAAAAABHs/6BW_xEJqo28/s400/Jul%2018%202007%20033.jpg" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PASAxq79q-AZ9zdLUxw-sg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/RqEMreSlZUI/AAAAAAAABIk/iKTMIH9syq0/s400/Jul%2018%202007%20054.jpg" /></a>


----------



## llama31

*Now THAT is cool*



JoeDaddio said:


> I
> I've had my rear panniers filled with groceries and had a 50lb pound bag of sand strapped to the rack... probably close to 80 lbs of stuff. the bike took it and didn't give a single complaint:


You put a 50 lb bag of sand on your rack? What kind of rack is that?

And with one gear--nice:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeDaddio

llama31 said:


> You put a 50 lb bag of sand on your rack? What kind of rack is that?
> 
> And with one gear--nice:thumbsup:



It's a Blackburn EX-1

http://www.blackburndesign.com/racks.html

Not only had it stood up to all of the shopping trips, it's hauled an intoxicated passenger more than once  


joe


----------



## tarwheel2

*pure joy*

All of my bikes are a pure joy to ride. None of them are lightweights, but neither am I. Most importantly, they fit me. Here they are in order of acquisition.
1) Merckx Corsa 01. My first bike that really fit, and I love the way it handles and rides. It is the standard by which I judge other bikes. I wasn't initially crazy about the paint scheme, but it apparently was one of the last Corsa 01s imported to the USA and the design has grown on me.
2) Merckx AX. I picked up the frame, fork and headset used for a song. Didn't have to think twice because it was the same size and geometry as my Corsa. I was slow to warm up to this bike, however, due to the Campy Chorus group that just didn't seem to like the frame. (Sorry Campy fans.) Switched the components to Ultegra/Dura-Ace a couple of years ago, and everything clicked. It's now my favorite bike for long rides. It soaks up rough pavement and handles just like the Corsa.
3) De Bernardi SL. Got another great deal on this frame, which had hung in a bike shop for years unbuilt. My initial plan was to make it a single-speed, but it became my commuter bike instead. Two years later, I ordered a touring frame for commuting, so the De Bernardi finally achieved its original purpose. It's a lot more fun to ride as a single speed, and it's my favorite looking bike. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## singlecross

*I'll join in...*

I'll join in... and Yes, I know I have a problem. Compared to other "hobbies" in my past this one is much healthier, for me and the Planet. I commute on them all depending on season,mood, and daily weather.

The current stable, in chronological order...

1. Carl Strong custom Ti cross singlespeed. I ordered this one after buying and riding a Van Dessel Country Road Bob for a summer to see if I would like getting back into this biking thing after a 10 year hiatus. I liked it and the Van Dessel is now sold.

2. Moots Vamoots w/ 10 speed Rival. My "no excuses" bike. Bought after entering the local road race on my Strong singlespeed and getting dropped in the first two miles. Bought frame/fork/headset used on Ebay.

3. Olmo Competition w/ 6 speed Campy Victory. My lugged steel classic. Given to me by my step mother when she decided she was never going to ride it again after double knee replacement surgery. She wanted it to go to a good home... I obliged. I had a Colnago badged/AlAn built lugged aluminium retro-crosser that I sold when I received the Olmo and it filled the "classic" role.

4. Independent Fabrication Planet Cross w/ Ultegra 9 speed. I love riding the Strong cross singlespeed and thought that a fully geared cross bike would be good too. I thought it MIGHT replace the Moots as my "no excuse" geared bike, but the Moots is too nice. Bought used and complete on Ebay. Probably selling the frame/fork this summer after building my latest bike found later in this thread.

5. LeMond Poprad disc w/ flatbars and MTB components. My winter commuter, child trailer puller, and 29'er lite MTB. I had a Gunner Crosshairs in this role but never liked the disc mounts on the seatstay and the kludgy fender mounting. The LeMond has the disc mount on the chainstay which is much slicker for fender mounting. Sold the Gunnar frame and bought the Lemond frame both on Ebay and swapped components including the Kelly steel disc fork.


----------



## singlecross

*Part 2*

Here's the rest... It seems that a Bridgestone phase has come over me. What can I say, I like the no nonsense philosophy and I'm listening to my inner retro grouch.

1. Bridgestone XO-1 w/ single ring front and 8 speed rear on a thumbshifter. If your going to own a Bridgestone, a XO-1 is the one to have IMO. The full-on quirkiness of Grant on display. Bought used as a frame/fork after I posted a "wanted to buy" on the iBob list and got a reply the next day from a nice guy in Michigan. My country bike. I would have liked a '93 with the canti mounts, but hey, these are getting harder to find.

2. Bridgestone RB-1 w/ Ultergra 9 speed on Dura Ace DT shifters. After getting and building my XO, I wanted more Bridgestone, specifically the later RB-1's with the biplane fork crown (Sigh...). I bought the frame/fork/headset on Ebay and just built this up last week. It will be my geared steel classic as the Olmo is a little small (No, the Olmo will not get sold, it will stay in the family and may become my wife's roadie). It also fits 32mm cross tires so the Independent Fabrication will probably get sold near the beginning of cross season when demand is high.

Seeing that I don't have a true MTB, I now need to find a Bridgestone MB-Zip or MB-1 to complete the Bridgestone trifecta...

I love and ride them all and am thankful to have a supportive wife and a QBP account where I work.:thumbsup: And bike freaks like you to get inspired and share these with...

singlecross


----------



## MB1

singlecross said:


> ..The current stable, in chronological order.......


Very nice selection of backgrounds for these photos. :thumbsup:

Oh ya, the bikes are very nice too!


----------



## llama31

*you need....*



singlecross said:


> Here's the rest...


a mountain bike.  

I LOVE that Indy Fab.


----------



## Guest

I appreciate my Soma Delancey, my Surly Pacer, and my Redline Monocog 29er.


----------



## majura

The Commuter - Schwinn Madison 08









The grocery-getter - 1960's (not sure) Ramex bike, the green one.









Road bike - Scott Speedster S10 (actually don't have a decent pic myself!)









My favourite - Niner Rip 9


----------



## DrRoebuck

For road rides:



















For easy commuting:



















For hard commuting (fixte):



















My old commuter, now an unused track bike:


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

So many pretty bikes. So many well loved bikes. It....just warms my heart.

The current favorite: Kelly CX. 

I appreciate the way it rides. 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2886018819/" title="kelly Cyclocross by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/2886018819_f75906e23c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="kelly Cyclocross" /></a>

Surly Pacer. Nearly as versatile as the Kelly. A *little* bit faster on the road, but not by much. I'm not afraid of hurting this bike.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AVJgue7neJmjXHZbCenpyA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_2pMFn07lnyo/SSBdBiHdynI/AAAAAAAAFYg/DNGydlyVXa8/s800/DSC_5268.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/martini.ss/BikeLikes?feat=embedwebsite">bike likes</a></td></tr></table>

Jamis Exile SS. Something I've liked far more than anticipated. I'll be bummed to see it go.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3194342749/" title="Trail side Jamis by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3431/3194342749_5457462a37_b.jpg" width="1024" height="679" alt="Trail side Jamis" /></a>

Haro Mary. LOVE this bike. Rides so nice. Not light though.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DmucLRjNw4bDEaDHhLft_A?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_2pMFn07lnyo/SASvnhdsoSI/AAAAAAAADSs/aX9pS8FlQ4g/s800/DSC_1604.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/martini.ss/TheBikes?feat=embedwebsite">The Bikes</a></td></tr></table>

Ti cruiser. New to the stable. Just a couple cold rides so far. Pretty comfy bike. I think I'll like it too. 
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hmVlv8J_WZY_HLG6PT3TDA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_2pMFn07lnyo/SUaxUsH2-HI/AAAAAAAAFrs/FEiZ-EBbPOs/s800/DSC_6071.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/martini.ss/TheBikes?feat=embedwebsite">The Bikes</a></td></tr></table>

Lastly, the Trek 420 commuter. This is the nasty weather bike. The one that gets ridden in snow, sleet, rain, mud and dust. Its generally abused, but keeps taking it. I love the way it rides. So smooth. So stable. 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3284644227/" title="DSC_0286 by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3508/3284644227_38a871b5aa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="685" alt="DSC_0286" /></a>


----------



## Hot Rod Lincoln

*Here is mine*

Surly CrossCheck set up for touring...just got it in September 2008 but ride it quite a lot










Specialized Enduro...my kids bought this for me Christmas 2005 and I will never get rid of it










My Titus Moto-lite.....Spinergy Wheels and has always been perfect for me










IndyFab Steel Deluxe 29er SS............This is the MTB that gets the most riding










And I recently put a Brooks B-17 on it


----------



## RtR Pir8

A couple pictures of my '83 J.P. Wiegle (updated in 2000) by Peter Wiegle and outfitted with Campy Record. Also my most current ride 2007 LeMond Zurich (triple for my knees) Cheers


----------



## MB1

RtR Pir8 said:


> A couple pictures of my '83 J.P. Wiegle (updated in 2000) by Peter Wiegle and outfitted with Campy Record. ....


Sweet classic ride!


----------



## MB1

DrRoebuck said:


> For road rides:...


[email protected] Doc, the IF is nice and all but you sure have pimped the Soma to a treat!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

And what the heck, someone mentioned "Full Suspension." To my way of thinking a Brooks Champion Flyer sure counts as rear suspension.

Last fall just before we left DC for Florida I decided that we were going to take full advantage of all the dirt roads and trails near our winter home.

Miss M's GT is in great shape but my poor old Zaskar was in need of serious TLC. I decided to pick up a 29er. A Gary Fisher by Trek (or something like that) Mamba. 

After 6 months of riding I have to say that it was money well spent! :thumbsup: 

And a pure joy to ride.

You got anything new?


----------



## KenS

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> So many pretty bikes. So many well loved bikes. It....just warms my heart.
> 
> Ti cruiser. New to the stable. Just a couple cold rides so far. Pretty comfy bike. I think I'll like it too.
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hmVlv8J_WZY_HLG6PT3TDA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_2pMFn07lnyo/SUaxUsH2-HI/AAAAAAAAFrs/FEiZ-EBbPOs/s800/DSC_6071.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/martini.ss/TheBikes?feat=embedwebsite">The Bikes</a></td></tr></table>


hey unclefuzzy:

I am putting together a commuter/workbike and was considering a drivetrain like you have on the cruiser. How do you like it? 

Ken


----------



## silkroad

nice thread!:thumbsup:


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

silkroad said:


> nice thread!:thumbsup:


And woefully out of date! I only own one of those bikes now. And its broken.


----------



## silkroad

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> And woefully out of date! I only own one of those bikes now. And its broken.


bikes are timeless  :thumbsup:


----------



## wiggy1

To the OP - I am glad to see such a fine collection of bikes that actually get used as well.


----------



## m_s

My Volpe was bought as a cheap, beat-up frame. It is still beat-up, but it is the most versatile bike I own. I appreciate my volpe.

It's been a fixed gear:









A cross racer:

























And my touring bike:


----------



## BikeME!

I have a new appreciation for my 1977 Fuji s10s, seen here 2 years ago on the Blue Ridge Parkway,










and here it is in Montana 2 weeks ago. My son rode this bike 3200+ miles from Boston to Seattle finishing the trip today.


----------



## wooglin

BikeME! said:


> and here it is in Montana 2 weeks ago. My son rode this bike 3200+ miles from Boston to Seattle finishing the trip today.


W00t!


----------



## wooglin

I still appreciate all those bikes in my previous post, but it looks like I forgot one. Plus I got a new bike since then. 

Old: Surly 1x1









New: Surly Cross Check


----------

